# hunting cabin for rent



## lander (Nov 7, 2010)

Primative hunting cabin for rent in Southern Perry County bordering Wayne National forrest. Can be rented by the day, week, or month. 

Per day $35.00 Per week $200.00 Per month $700.00.

Will lease 10 Acreas of Private Land for Bow Hunting Only for two for $900.00 one week land borders the Wayne and includes Cabin for the week.

If interested you can call Paul at 740-394-2486 Thank you.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

lander said:


> Primative hunting cabin for rent in Southern Perry County bordering Wayne National forrest. Can be rented by the day, week, or month.
> 
> Per day $35.00 Per week $200.00 Per month $700.00.
> 
> ...


pictures of the cabin? any river/stream/lake nearby? thanks, clayton


----------



## lander (Nov 7, 2010)

there are ponds on the wyne, steam on the wyne


----------



## lander (Nov 7, 2010)

there are ponds on the wyne, steam on the wyne


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

whats the dimensions of the cabin? and do you have any inside pictures? thanks, clayton


----------



## lander (Nov 7, 2010)

10x16 empty with one window in the back and a front door. very private and primative cabin for someone to stay in and wake up and walk to the wayne to hunt.


----------

